# Open mats Sunday August 10, 2003 at Fighthouse NYC



## Edgar (Aug 8, 2003)

Sunday August 10, 2003 and second sunday of each month, from 11:00AM - 1:00PM, we are holding open mat space for anyone interested in participating in friendly matches.We invite, BJJ, Judo, Freestyle wrestling and others.

The mat fee is $15.00 for general admission, includes 2 hours of mat time for those that are not current World Combat Sambo club members.

Fight rules are set by agreement, between fighters before match.


http://www.fighthouse.com


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

How did this go?


----------

